# White worms



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Hello all, I've found these white worms in my crested gecko tanks (sorry for the picture quality, they're not easy to photograph).

Any idea what they are and if they're a big issue? Should I be worried if they get into my dart frog vivarium?

They look like the white worms in the id this thread, but thought I'd double check just in case


----------



## PhylloBro (Sep 21, 2018)

looks like the same worms i get in my isopod cultures. I think they are gnat larvae. I sometimes see them fly out of my culture when i open it up. They appear to be harmless. 

This is entirely anecdotal, but these worms only appear in my dwarf iso cultures and I have not seen a single one in my larger iso cultures. I have a hunch that the larger isos like my powder oranges find a way to take care of these pests either eating them or outcompeting them since they both feed on the same food source being the fish flakes i provide. If you dont have large isos in your viv maybe try that? If you already im sorry i wasted your time. xD


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

I only have dwarf isopods in there right now. I've been meaning to get bigger ones, this is just another reason to get them lol


----------



## PhylloBro (Sep 21, 2018)

I would recommend Powder oranges. They are voracious eaters and seem to prefer meaty food like fish flakes over food like sweet potato and yam. Its worth a shot.


----------

